
“A Popular Venue for Patent Cases” - wyndham
http://tyler4tech.com/ipfriendly.html
======
donretag
So blatant. Who is responsible for that site? Local chamber of commerce?

Here is a humorous view by John Oliver, of nearby (60 miles) Marshall, TX,
another venue for patent trolls
[https://youtu.be/3bxcc3SM_KA?t=429](https://youtu.be/3bxcc3SM_KA?t=429)

~~~
glitcher
The site has a list of sponsors:

[http://tyler4tech.com/sponsors.html](http://tyler4tech.com/sponsors.html)

~~~
justinclift
_ugh_ Juniper Networks is on that list.

Maybe we need start avoiding their products. :(

------
kstrauser
That's utterly repulsive. It's an advertisement promoting how easy,
profitable, and even fun it is to sue people from their district. If that
website were a prop in a sci-fi dystopia movie, I'd dismiss it as being
unrealistically exaggerated.

